# Wintertraining



## frauni1 (5. Oktober 2016)

Hallo allerseits, 

eine Frage: Wie rettet ihr eure Ausdauer über den Winter?    

Mir macht Laufen überhaupt keinen Spass und ich bin auf der Suche nach Alternativen..


----------



## Aninaj (5. Oktober 2016)

Ich werde diesen Winter Spinning probieren - für unter der Woche. Am WE wird geradelt so lange es eben geht.

Ansonsten geh ich aber noch laufen. Das hilft schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy_DOC (5. Oktober 2016)

Freeletics und Skilanglauf. Und bei passablen Wetter aufs Rad.


----------



## noocelo (6. Oktober 2016)

radfahren! was sonst?


--
edit1

liebe mädels,
radfahren! was sonst?

--
edit2

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/winterpokal-2016-2017-das-offizielle-thema.820899/#post-14096822


----------



## greenhorn-biker (6. Oktober 2016)

Also ich mache meistens einen vhs Kurs über den Winter. Wenn man angemeldet ist geht man, auch wenn man keine Lust hast   
Zur Zeit mache ich Piloxing, bringt einen richtig ins schwitzen und muskelkater hab ich auch ordentlich   

Danach würde ich gerne einen Kraulkurs machen weil ich überlege nächstes jahr einen volkstriathlon zu machen...

Dazwischen mal auf die Rolle, aber die ist noch nicht aufgebaut. 

Im Winter gibt's dann bei Schnee Schneeschuhwandern!

Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## CrossX (6. Oktober 2016)

Durch fahren.  Wenn es so ein Winter wie die letzten paar Jahre gibt,  muss man maximal 10 Tage aufs biken verzichten.  Warme Klamotten und gute Lampe kaufen und ab dafür. 
Fitnessstudio ist mir zu teuer und joggen wollen meine Knie nicht wirklich.  
Schwimmen wäre noch eine Alternative,  aber das ist ja meist nur Nahkampf mit Rentnern. 
Im Wald hat man um diese Jahreszeit seine Ruhe


----------



## Aninaj (6. Oktober 2016)

Vielleicht hilft es bei solchen Threads in den ersten Post: "Liebe Mädels" o.ä. zu schreiben

Glaube die Herren haben das mit den Ladies only nicht immer auf dem Schirm. Das würde zumindest so hilfreiche Kommentare wie "radfahren! was sonst?" vom "starken" Geschlecht etwas reduzieren. 

Für mich jedenfalls ist die Grenze, bis wann ich ohne Eisklumpen am Ende meiner Extremitäten noch fahren kann, leider relativ schnell erreicht.  Vielleicht als Tipp, einige Fitnessstudios bieten 10er Karten/15er Karten etc. an. Sowas nutze ich auch. Aktuell kostet mich da ein Tag im Studio unter 7€. Und wenn ich nicht gehe, kostet es auch nichts.
An Unis kann man als Externe auch bei Kursen mitmachen, sind meist auch nicht irre teuer für ein (Winter)-Semester. Allerdings paßt das Semester nicht ganz zum Winter 
Und es hilft sich mit jemandem zum Training (ob nun drinnen oder draußen) zu verabreden, dann geht frau eher - geht mir zumindest so.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (6. Oktober 2016)

Naja, von mir käme auch die Antwort "durchfahren!"  Gibt im Winter nichts schöneres als Powder-Biken...
Zusätzlich noch Skigymnastik einmal die Woche. Kälte kann mich nicht abhalten, nur so ekliges Nieselwetter. 
Meine Motivation? Winterpokalpunkte!


----------



## sommerfrische (6. Oktober 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> ...
> Eisklumpen am Ende meiner Extremitäten....



Helfen dagegen keine Winterradelschuhe? Wenn man die etwas größer kauft und zusätzlich vielleicht noch Thermosohlen einlegt im Hochwinter, geht mE viel: Ein paar Stunde kann ich selbst bei Minusgraden damit unterwegs sein. Gibt trotzdem jd Winter geschätzt 6 Wochen, in denen ich nicht radfahren kann, weil der Schnee zu hoch ist oder batzig. Die kurze Zwangspause vom Radeln finde ich aber auch mal gut: Da freue ich mich dann wieder richtig auf den Saisonstart!

Alternative Sportarten wurden ja schon genannt...Finde ich ebenfalls angenehm,: mehr Schwimmen, Laufen, Schneesport im Wintrt statt 'nur' Radeln bedeutet Abwechslung (für Kopf und Körper), z.B. auch mal Entlastung und Kräftigung etwa für den Nacken.


Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Perlenkette (6. Oktober 2016)

In vielen Orten / Städten bieten Turn- und Sportvereine interessante Kurse an (z.B. Kraftzirkel, Kraft-Ausdauer, Fit After Work usw........)

Falls Laufen nicht infrage kommt; evtl. (Nordic) Walking testen und ggf. steigern. Ansonsten auch im Winter weiter radfahren; ich hätte letzten Herbst auch nicht gedacht, dass das so gut geht.

Spinning (eig. Indoorcycling) kann ich ebenfalls empfehlen (mit Pulsmesser!); vorher mache ich meist Krafttraining im Studio. Ich nutze ebenfalls 10er Karten, denn bei schönem Wetter fahre ich lieber draußen und im Sommer war ich gar nicht dort. Wenn es möglich ist, verschiedene Kurse vergleichen; denn der Spaß / Erfolg hängt sehr vom Trainer und dessen Konzept/ Methode ab. 

Bei Motivationsproblemen: Winterpokal, möglichst im Team!!


----------



## HeikeK (6. Oktober 2016)

Mir hilft's auch, wenn ich mich verabrede. Ich treffen mich meist zweimal die Woche mit Freunden zum Laufen. Laufen macht mir auch nicht so viel Spaß wie Radfahren, schon gar nicht nach der Arbeit im Dunkeln, aber mit mehreren ist es dann doch immer ganz nett und wir sind am Ende froh was getan zu haben. Ansonsten Radfahren wann immer möglich, kalt finde ich nicht so schlimm, nur nass geht im Winter gar nicht! Außerdem mache ich einen Yogakurs und habe mir den Belegungsplan vom hiesigen Schwimmbad runtergeladen, so dass ich weiß, wann da mal Platz zum Schwimmen ist und ich hingehen kann, wenn ich Zeit habe. Aber Winterpokal wäre vielleicht auch eine zusätzliche Motivatonshilfe, muss ich mal drüber nachdenken ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rennschnegge (6. Oktober 2016)

Genau so habe ich es letztes Jahr auch gemacht..... Winterpokal ....
Der hat mich so einige Male abends trotz Kaelte und Dunkelheit aufs Radel getrieben... 
Fuer dieses Jahr habe ich mir Winterschuhe (wie dicke goretex Wanderschuhe) angeschafft, und hoffe, dass das besser klappt als so bloede Ueberschuhe die immer an den Pins der Pedalen aufgerissen werden ....

Apropos Winterpokal... Dumbledore, Nikka, Bluecyberfrog etc pp.... 

Ich suche ein Team .... keine Gewinnambition sondern Kommunikation und Spass und gegenseitige Motivation 
???!!!


----------



## Aninaj (6. Oktober 2016)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Helfen dagegen keine Winterradelschuhe? Wenn man die etwas größer kauft und zusätzlich vielleicht noch Thermosohlen einlegt im Hochwinter, geht mE viel: Ein paar Stunde kann ich selbst bei Minusgraden damit unterwegs sein. Gibt trotzdem jd Winter geschätzt 6 Wochen, in denen ich nicht radfahren kann, weil der Schnee zu hoch ist oder batzig. Die kurze Zwangspause vom Radeln finde ich aber auch mal gut: Da freue ich mich dann wieder richtig auf den Saisonstart!



Ich vermuten für die meisten funktioniert das vielleicht, für mich leider nicht. Ich finde schon keine Sommerradelschuhe, weil die alle zu schmal sind, da brauch ich bei Winterschuhen gar nicht anfangen zu suchen. Ich fahre ab 10Grad (ja, da lachen immer alle anderen) längere Runden mit Heizsohlen (Strom) und komme mit tauben Füßen zurück


----------



## Rennschnegge (6. Oktober 2016)

Echt ??? Alle Radelschuhe zu schmal ?? Ich habe das andere Problem... in allen Radelschuhen 2 Sohlen oder mindestens fette Socken und die Schnuersenkel soweit zugezogen wie irgend geht damit ich die Schuhe nicht verliere weil alle viiiiel zu breit sind Also zumindest in Flatpadelschuhen...
Bei Rennradschuhen bzw klickimtb Schuhen geht es besser...


----------



## noocelo (6. Oktober 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Ich vermuten für die meisten funktioniert das vielleicht, für mich leider nicht. Ich finde schon keine Sommerradelschuhe, weil die alle zu schmal sind, da brauch ich bei Winterschuhen gar nicht anfangen zu suchen. Ich fahre ab 10Grad (ja, da lachen immer alle anderen) längere Runden mit Heizsohlen (Strom) und komme mit tauben Füßen zurück


liebes mädel, 
schonmal mit dünnen neopren-socken probiert?


----------



## delphi1507 (6. Oktober 2016)

Finde die sealskinz Socken klasse, selbst die Mittel dicken bringen bei mir 5-10 Grad....


----------



## Aninaj (6. Oktober 2016)

noocelo schrieb:


> liebes mädel,
> schonmal mit dünnen neopren-socken probiert?



Neoprensocken und dünn schließt sich in meinen Augen gegenseitig aus. Selbst "normale" Socken sind mir schon zu dick, weil (fast) alle Schuhe leider für meine Froschfüße zu schmal sind (ich bräuchte idealerweise bei Schuhgröße 39 eine Schuhbreite von mind. 9,8 cm im Vorfuß - leider gibt es solche Schuhe in D nicht. Daher trage ich meisten Schuhgröße 40/41, da gibst dann in seltenen Fällen mal 9,5. Da gehen dann aber eben nur gaaaaaanz dünne Socken, von dicken Socken in Schuhen kann ich nur träumen.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (6. Oktober 2016)

Rennschnegge schrieb:


> Echt ??? Alle Radelschuhe zu schmal ?? Ich habe das andere Problem... in allen Radelschuhen 2 Sohlen oder mindestens fette Socken und die Schnuersenkel soweit zugezogen wie irgend geht damit ich die Schuhe nicht verliere weil alle viiiiel zu breit sind Also zumindest in Flatpadelschuhen...
> Bei Rennradschuhen bzw klickimtb Schuhen geht es besser...




Wir können ja mischen und haben dann beide für die Schuhindustrie passende Füße


----------



## Rennschnegge (6. Oktober 2016)

Aninaj, schau dir mal Shimano Sh-xm9 an... ok nicht besonders huebsch ...aber gore tex und derzeit ueberall reduziert ... ich habe wirklich 2 Sohlen drin und dicke Frotteesocken... evtl passt er Dir dann


----------



## noocelo (6. Oktober 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Neoprensocken und dünn schließt sich in meinen Augen gegenseitig aus.


sind 1,5mm zu dick?

https://www.amazon.de/Cressi-Ultra-...=1475759875&sr=8-3&keywords=neoprensocken+1,5


----------



## frauni1 (6. Oktober 2016)

Am Wochenende Radlfahrn ist klar- ich meinte eher unter der Woche abends wenns dunkel ist..


----------



## Rennschnegge (6. Oktober 2016)

frauni1 schrieb:


> Am Wochenende Radlfahrn ist klar- ich meinte eher unter der Woche abends wenns dunkel ist..


 
Auch radeln 
Auf Radfahrweg bis in den Wald, dann dicke Lampe und los gehts... 
Aber ich fahre dann nur Wald-, oder Feldwege... keine Trails oder abseits der Wege..


----------



## frauni1 (6. Oktober 2016)

Rennschnegge schrieb:


> Auch radeln
> Auf Radfahrweg bis in den Wald, dann dicke Lampe und los gehts...
> Aber ich fahre dann nur Wald-, oder Feldwege... keine Trails oder abseits der Wege..


 allein?   

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rennschnegge (6. Oktober 2016)

frauni1 schrieb:


> allein?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk



Ok fair point ... nein alleine wuerde ich im dunklen auch nicht rumradeln ... Gott sei dank radelt mein Freund mit... oder wenn er keine Lust hat ... baue ich die Rolle vor dem Fernseher auf und radel dort...


----------



## Aninaj (6. Oktober 2016)

Rennschnegge schrieb:


> Aninaj, schau dir mal Shimano Sh-xm9 an... ok nicht besonders huebsch ...aber gore tex und derzeit ueberall reduziert ... ich habe wirklich 2 Sohlen drin und dicke Frotteesocken... evtl passt er Dir dann



Dann miß mal die Innensohle an der breitesten Stelle und dann vergleiche mit:



Aninaj schrieb:


> (ich bräuchte idealerweise bei Schuhgröße 39 eine Schuhbreite von mind. *9,8* cm im Vorfuß - leider gibt es solche Schuhe in D nicht. Daher trage ich meistens Schuhgröße 40/41, da gibst dann in seltenen Fällen mal 9,5. Da gehen dann aber eben nur gaaaaaanz dünne Socken, von dicken Socken in Schuhen kann ich nur träumen.)





noocelo schrieb:


> sind 1,5mm zu dick?



Viel zu dick. Das sind ja 3mm gesamt (links und rechts). Mir ist schon klar, dass viele das nicht glauben können und ich damit ziemlich allein dastehe (sonst würde es ein anderes Schuhangebot geben), aber leider ist es so. Meine RadSocken sind fast so dünn wie diese Damen-Nylonstrümpfe die so hübsch Hautfarbend sind .


----------



## delphi1507 (6. Oktober 2016)

Wie schaut es denn mit der Option neoprenüberschuh aus? Hält auch gut warm.


----------



## Aninaj (6. Oktober 2016)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Wie schaut es denn mit der Option neoprenüberschuh aus? Hält auch gut warm.


 Ich hätte vielleicht schreiben sollen, dass ich die auch schon in Kombination mit den Heizsohlen probiert habe  Bin halt ne Frau, die haben immer kalte Füße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rennschnegge (6. Oktober 2016)

Aninaj, ich messe nachher zu Hause mal ..
Bei Skischuhen habe ich auch mit Akku beheizte Sohlen ... ... anders geht es nicht....


----------



## delphi1507 (6. Oktober 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Ich hätte vielleicht schreiben sollen, dass ich die auch schon in Kombination mit den Heizsohlen probiert habe  Bin halt ne Frau, die haben immer kalte Füße


Das ist aber schon heftig, da passt was mit der Durchblutung nicht so ganz würde ich mal vermuten, dickere(sealskinz handschuhe) habe ich letzten Winter nicht einen Tag tragen können, waren einfach viel zu warm, und meine Frau zieht auch kaum welche an...


----------



## Sickgirl (6. Oktober 2016)

Mein Füße sind auch ziemlich breit, vorne 98 mm, ich fahre die Northwave Celsius und bei richtiger Kälte die Actic in Größe 41, bei mir passen da sogar noch dicke Wollsocken mit rein und es schnürt nichts ab.


----------



## Aninaj (6. Oktober 2016)

Vielleicht können wir das ganze *Gebabbel*  mal sinnvoll für die TE zusammenfassen:

Gegen kalte Füße hilft:
- warme Socken, oder mehrere Schichten, wenn Platz im Schuh
- sealskinz Socken
- Neoprensocken
- Neoprenüberschuhe
- Heizsohlen
- spezielle Winterschuhe (z.b. Northwave Artic, Northwave Ceclius)

Für warme Hände empfiehlt sich:
- Sealskinz handschuhe

Gegen die Dunkelheit:
- ne Lampe und zusammen fahren 

Alternative Sportarten
- Fitnessstudio (Mehrfachkarten statt Mitgliedschaft)
- laufen (in der Gruppe)
- schwimmen
- Nordik Walking
- Ski/Snowboard

Beim Winterpokal mitmachen


----------



## Rennschnegge (6. Oktober 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Dann miß mal die Innensohle an der breitesten Stelle und dann vergleiche mit:



 Ok nachgemessen 9 cm ...bei Groesse 40...


----------



## Aninaj (6. Oktober 2016)

Rennschnegge schrieb:


> Ok nachgemessen 9 cm ...bei Groesse 40...



9 cm ist bei 40 so der gängige Standard, den viele als angenehm oder schon breit empfinden  Aber danke


----------



## Mausoline (6. Oktober 2016)

Ich ergänze mal 

Gegen kalte Füße hilft:
- warme Socken, oder mehrere Schichten, wenn Platz im Schuh
- sealskinz Socken
- Neoprensocken
- Neoprenüberschuhe
- Heizsohlen
- spezielle Winterschuhe (z.b. Northwave Artic, Northwave Ceclius)
- Sohlenwärmer http://www.thermopad.de/

Für warme Hände empfiehlt sich:
- Sealskinz handschuhe

Gegen die Dunkelheit:
- ne Lampe und zusammen fahren 

Alternative Sportarten
- Fitnessstudio (Mehrfachkarten statt Mitgliedschaft)
- laufen (in der Gruppe)
- schwimmen
- Nordik Walking
- Ski/Snowboard
- Klettern
- Langlauf/Schneeschuh

Beim Winterpokal mitmachen 


@Aninaj 
du hast doch Flatpedals, kannst du keine Trekkingstiefel o. ä. anziehen  die sind doch oft wärmer und breiter


----------



## Schwimmer (6. Oktober 2016)

HeikeK schrieb:


> ... und habe mir den Belegungsplan vom hiesigen Schwimmbad runtergeladen, so dass ich weiß, wann da mal Platz zum Schwimmen ist und ich hingehen kann ...



Schwimmen gehen kann ich Dir wärmstens empfehlen.
Du musst halt Deinen inneren Schweinhund überwinden und eine gute Wasserlage erreichen, dann macht es riesig Spaß ...   
... und es ist die gesündeste aller Bewegungsarten ...


----------



## Schwimmer (6. Oktober 2016)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> ...
> Danach würde ich gerne einen Kraulkurs machen weil ich überlege nächstes jahr einen volkstriathlon zu machen...  ...




Ein paar Tipps kannst Du Dir hier holen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwimmer (6. Oktober 2016)

... noch ein paar Anregungen:

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLlqVaaNIv7_q_-nPvIGySETeWRkTOR8cf


----------



## Aninaj (6. Oktober 2016)

Da frau (man übrigens auch) sich selber beim Schwimmen so schlecht zusehen kann, ist es enorm schwierig die eigenen Fehler zu erkennen und da helfen alle Video-Tipps der Welt nicht, daran was zu ändern.

Ich hab zwei Semester einen Schwimmkurs an der Uni gemacht und war danach im Brustschwimmen immer noch schneller als im Kraul (wobei der Kurs alle Schwimmarten gelehrt hat und nicht explizit kraulen). Vielleicht bin ich auch so ein Bewegungslegastheniker und andere lernen das schneller, wer weiß  Aber ich mache aktuell wieder einen reinen Kraultechnikkurs und da gibts immer noch ne Menge Verbesserungspotential.

Ich denke, für einen Volkstriathlon reicht auch Brustschwimmen. Wenn man das gut kann, wird man sicherlich nicht als Erste aus dem Wasser kommen, aber auch nicht als Letzte. Denn die Zeit, bis man so gut kraulen kann, dass man damit schneller ist, als mit gutem Brustschwimmen dauert - und um "nur mal einen Volkstria" zu machen, halte ich den Aufwand für etwas groß.

Aber wenn @greenhorn-biker Lust hat, einen Kraulkurs zu machen, ist das definitiv ne gute Beschäftigung für die kalte Jahreszeit  Und ob sie den Tria dann krault oder brustschwimmt, kann sie ja dann immer noch entscheiden


----------



## sommerfrische (7. Oktober 2016)

Meine Erfahrung mit Brust/Kraulschwimmen ist anders. Gerade wenn man Brustschwimmen nie 'richtig' (=im Verein) gelernt hat, haben sich Fehler festgesetzt, die man als Erwachsene nur schwer wegkriegt. Und die natürlich langsam machen, Schwimmen ist Technik. Wenn man Kraul dann von Anfang an richtig lernt (dazu reichen Videos aus dem Netz keineswegs aus!), macht man schnell Fortschritte. Eine Wintersaison braucht man dafür natürlich schon, aber es lohnt sich. Kraulen lernen ist jedenfalls ein prima Ziel/Zeitvertreib für die dunkle Jahreszeit. Als ich (Typ: natural born Bleiente) kraulen gelernt habe und meine erste Bahn, dann das erste Mal 200m, 500m...den ersten km... durchkraulen konnte, war ich jedes Mal mächtig stolz und entsprechend motiviert. (Eine bessere Figur macht regelmäßiges Schwimmen übrigens auch...*)

*gleich mal Bäderkarte wieder hervorkram....


----------



## HeikeK (7. Oktober 2016)

Meine Erfahrung ist da leider auch eher gegenteilig. Ich habe mit 45 angefangen kraulen zu lernen und bin immer noch nicht schneller als beim Brustschwimmen. Natürlich habe ich auch Kurse besucht, ich wurde sogar schon im Schwimmbad angesprochen, wie schön und technisch perfekt es aussieht, wenn ich schwimme, aber schnell bin ich halt nicht. Wenn es beim Triathlon Zeitlimits für's Schwimmen gibt, muss ich echt gucken, ob ich das überhaupt schaffe und da mitmachen kann. Aber mein Orthopäde sagt: Schwimmen (besonders Rückenschwimmen) ist gut für meinen Rücken. Und ausserdem ist man im Warmen, also schwimme ich einfach weiter. (Mit der Figur muss ich eher aufpassen, ich baue schnell Muskeln auf und habe genug Fett umzusetzen, wenn ich zuviel schwimme, passen mir die Shirts an den Oberarmen nicht mehr  )


----------



## mtbbee (7. Oktober 2016)

HeikeK schrieb:


> wenn ich zuviel schwimme, passen mir die Shirts an den Oberarmen nicht mehr  )



geht mir so seit ich mit mehr Federweg unterwegs: ist anstrengender für den Oberkörper ... eterna Blusen slimfit in 36 passen leider nicht mehr an den Schultern  ... darf gar nicht dran denken wenn ich noch schwimmen würde ...

Aber warum geht es Euch beim Kraulen oder allg. Schwimmen um die Geschwindigkeit? Ist doch völlig egal, genauso wie beim Radfahren, denn Ankommen ohne völlig erschöpft zu sein ist doch das Ziel jedenfalls für mich  

Wintertraining? Ich trainiere nicht, sondern habe nur Spass am Fatbike fahren (habs mal heute früh wieder reaktiviert), zur Arbeit radeln, ggf Wandern mit Schneeschuhen, hoffentlich mal wieder ne Ski Tour gehen, evtl. auch wieder ein Läufchen und alles was den Puls ein wenig höher treibt ... ist aber kein Training da mir Pulswerte inzwischen absolut schnuppe sind, ich möchte nur draussen aktiv sein. Rollen ist für mich keine Alternative, den wichtig schlechtes Wetter gibts nicht und wenns dann mal doch ganz übel ist, freut sich der Körper über die Regeneration.


----------



## Bettina (7. Oktober 2016)

mtbbee schrieb:


> geht mir so seit ich mit mehr Federweg unterwegs: ist anstrengender für den Oberkörper ... eterna Blusen slimfit in 36 passen leider nicht mehr an den Schultern  ... darf gar nicht dran denken wenn ich noch schwimmen würde ...


Dann zieh das Protektoren-Shirt halt mal aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Miss Geschick* (7. Oktober 2016)

Gibt es die Sealskinz eigentlich auch im Laden zu kaufen? Oder muss man die immer bestellen? Hab die bisher noch nie gesehen in den lokalen Shops.


Mausoline schrieb:


> Für warme Hände empfiehlt sich:
> - Sealskinz handschuhe


----------



## delphi1507 (7. Oktober 2016)

*Miss Geschick* schrieb:


> Gibt es die Sealskinz eigentlich auch im Laden zu kaufen? Oder muss man die immer bestellen? Hab die bisher noch nie gesehen in den lokalen Shops.


Ich hab meine online besorgt als sie reduziert waren, oft hat man auf Amazon Glück, wenn man eine ausgefallene Größe braucht, also sehr groß oder klein.... Und einem die Farbe egal ist.


----------



## delphi1507 (7. Oktober 2016)

HeikeK schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrung ist da leider auch eher gegenteilig. Ich habe mit 45 angefangen kraulen zu lernen und bin immer noch nicht schneller als beim Brustschwimmen.



Die richtige Technik macht extrem viel aus und auch, der Krafteinsatz!
Ich habe auch beim Brustschwimmen, die alte/falsche Bein Technik gelernt, und habe ein halbes Jahr Training gebraucht um den Beinschlag umzustellen.
Da ich damals mit der Rettungsschwimmerei angefangen habe, war die Technik extrem wichtig, wer mit der falschen beintechnik in Rückenlage abschleppt säuft ab.... 
Mit dem Beinschlag, macht man extrem viel gut, bezogen aufs kraulen, auch heute ziehe ich in Rückenlage ohne Armtätigkeit(Gleitphase ausnutzen),   die meisten Freizeitschwimmer(ernsthaft Langstrecke schwimmend) im Hallenbad, ab. 
Für den Kraul Armzug ist das Training mit den Paddels genial, falsche Handstellung, Ausreichend Krafteinsatz vorausgesetzt, merkt man extrem, da die Hand dann seitlich versucht auszubrechen. 

Die Phase unter dem Körper mal gezielt nutzen und mit viel Kraft durchziehen, das macht bei der Geschwindigkeit am meisten aus....
Da das Wasser auf einer Seite nicht so gut ausweichen kann.



> Wenn ich zuviel schwimme, passen mir die Shirts an den Oberarmen nicht mehr  )


Das trifft vor allem brustschwimmende Damen 

Übrigens Liegestütze sind ein Klasse Krafttraining fürs kraulen.


----------



## Miss_Funbiker (9. Oktober 2016)

Wir haben so einen Fahrrad-home Trainer. Der kommt auch im Winter immer gut zum Einsatz, wenn das Wetter doof ist. Die sind ja auch nicht mehr so teuer. Wir hatten unseren gebraucht gekauft und nicht bereut  ansonsten finde ich schwimmen auch eine gute Alternative im Winter.


----------



## Frau_B (12. Oktober 2016)

Ich hab es auch schon mit laufen probiert, hat mir nicht so Spaß gemacht. Dann war ich mal eine Zeitlang schwimmen, leider fand das meine Haut auf Dauer nicht so gut. Zuletzt habe ich Selbstverteidigung (Krav Maga/Kapap) gemacht, und zusätzlich konnte ich da auch mit Kettlebells trainieren, das Training ist zwar sehr gut, aber die Trainingszeiten haben sich für mich verschlechtert, und die Preise sind erhöht worden, also ist das auch nichts mehr. Was ich allerdings seit Jahren mache ist Wirbelsäulengymnastik, ist zwar nicht so anstrengend, aber man wird wieder gelenkiger. Und ab und zu hole ich mein altes Rennrad aus der Ecke, an dem eine Rolle befestigt ist. Ansonsten am Wochenende dann aufs Rad, wenn das Wetter mitspielt, oder Schneeschuhwandern.


----------

